# Lucky Brand Jeans Job Interview



## MadameXK (Jun 10, 2008)

I didn't know what forum I should post this topic in, sorry :x

I found out I have an interview at Lucky tomorrow, and was wondering if anyone knew what kind of questions they asked / what they look for as far as what you are wearing.

Thanks


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 10, 2008)

I would wear vintagey looking clothes. kind of the style of the store, but more professional (like nice slacks and a vintage dress-y top)

Good Luck!


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 11, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## Brittni (Jun 11, 2008)

Are mall jobs really that specific? It seems to me like almost anyone can get a job in retail at the mall these days as long as the interview goes smoothly which I'm sure it does for most people who have enough knowledge to apply.

Goodluck, though.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 11, 2008)

my friend works at the outlet...I would wear something chill, their brand, or the style of clothing they sell at least, but a little dressy.  They'll probably ask questions just to feel up your personality, how you are working in a group, etc.  Nothing too big.  Just relax and have fun, retail interviews are the best IMO.  Good luck!


----------



## MadameXK (Jun 11, 2008)

I got the job on the spot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I also got an amazing offer to tutor a 7 year old boy in England, all expenses paid, so I am definitely taking that.

I just have to figure out how to get them to let me work there for two weeks until the other job starts and then let me work there again after August 20th ><


----------

